# Help and advice on a kitten please!!!



## Aimee93 (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi,

Three weeks ago I picked up a 8 week male kitten called Gus. (Hopefully the pics of him are attached!) He is now 11 weeks old









I have never had a pet before and have spent a year researching getting a cat. I decided to get a kitten as I felt I could create a close bond and it would be great for me to bring him up and nurture him.

He has loads of toys and I play with him loads. When he's sleepy of hasn't seen me in a while he likes a cuddle and sleep on my lap. However I am unable to relax in my own home. He tries to scratch me and pounce on me quite aggressively often. I am finding it really challenging. He had a scratch pole and so many toys, which I distract him with.

I feel like I am not doing a good job because I am new to this. I also don't want this to last forever. Any advice anyone has, I would be SO grateful for. When he's purring on me I think it's lovely and when we are playing. But today he has been so challenging all day. I haven't been able to relax in my own home and I feel so annoyed at myself. I really want to have a good relationship with him and I do care for him so much. I will say that he has improved on the most part - just a bad day today and I'm feeling a bit upset.

Thank you ☺ Aimee x


----------



## teddylion (Oct 16, 2019)

Awww, he's lovely  

I'm a first time kitten lady too, and totally underestimated the energy levels of these wee creatures. I'm used to sleepy old rescue cats. 

Mine is almost ten months old now and his personality is starting to develop. They calm a bit after neutering but I realise now it's not natural for kittens to be alone - they grow up with littermates to play with and burn off the energy. Pole toys and the hunt-eat-groom-sleep method (vigorous play before food, as they would in the wild) will help in some part, but in my opinion the best thing (if at all possible) is to get another kitten or young cat so they can entertain themselves together.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor baby left his mum far too young, he's acting as he would have with his mum & littermates who would have taught him limits. 

Is it possible to get a play mate? One who stays with mum for the appropriate amount of time, 12-14 weeks.

Also make sure to clip his nails to minimise damage.


----------



## Aimee93 (Apr 14, 2020)

Thank you both! I live in an apartment and I’m nervous about having two - especially as this is all so new to me and I don’t feel like I am doing a good job with one! I will consider this though. 

I have watched video clips on how to clip claws, but he just won’t let me. Hopefully it won’t be much longer before I can take him to pets at home where they can help me. They are the longest claws! 

Thank you both for the advice. He is a lovely kitten and wants to be near me all day every day - I know he is just playing. He has more toys than most children and I play as much as I can! I really am giving it my all. Hopefully things will improve. Some days, I must admit, it is getting to me. I am unable to watch tv, do any work or read a book as he will be trying to claw me and doesn’t want his toys. 

Thank you both for being nice. Aimee x


----------



## teddylion (Oct 16, 2019)

Good luck Aimee. And don't forget, this stage won't last forever! Mine is a bit older and is actually in the terrible teens at the moment, but his sweet character is starting to shine through. It's all just a phase x


----------



## teddylion (Oct 16, 2019)

PS Forgot to add, it's right that the kitten is a bit young to leave mum and siblings, hence he's not sure what the boundaries are, bless him. Might be worth researching how to let them know when to stop being aggressive e.g blowing on him etc.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Aimee93 said:


> Thank you both! I live in an apartment and I'm nervous about having two - especially as this is all so new to me and I don't feel like I am doing a good job with one! I will consider this though.
> <snip>


In my experience two are actually easier than one, as they spend masses of energy playing with each other.



teddylion said:


> They calm a bit after neutering


If kittens are neutered at 4 months (which is ideal) no, they don't calm down. If kittens are not neutered until 6 months or even older they can calm down as firstly they are growing out of the most manic area, and secondly at that age some are in puberty. Indeed both males & females have been known to have kittens at that age, which is why 4 months is a better age for neutering.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Aimee93 said:


> I have watched video clips on how to clip claws, but he just won't let me


You first need to get him used to having his paws handled. Best time to start is when he's sleepy.
Start playing with his paws then. Then progress to playing with them when you're cuddling him or when he's on your lap but awake and more alert.

When you take him to [email protected], get them to show you how to do it. They might take quite a lot off (I know they do at the vets). If you want to play safe when you do it yourself, take less off but clip more often.


----------



## Aimee93 (Apr 14, 2020)

Thank you all so much for the kind and non judgmental replies! I have found playing with his toys a lot does wear him out and then he’s usually much less “aggressive”/ playful towards me. 

I will have another go at the claws. He just really is not keen on being touched a lot of the time. He lets me stroke his head and that is it really. If I touch his paws even when sleeps he usually leaps up and lashes out. It may be a long time before pets at home will be open- so his claws will be stupidly long by then! 

I hope he feels more comfortable with me soon. I worry that I am nervous with him as I’ve been scratched badly and now he “senses the fear” as my friend said to me. 

I will keep trying my best every day and hopefully this can improve. Sometimes when he won’t leave me alone and stop scratching me, I do find it gets the better of me. Sometimes you just want to relax in your own home! 


Thank you once again for being so helpful. Any advice on how or knowledge on roughly when he might calm down would be so appreciated. 
Aimee x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@aimee - until you can get his claws clipped provide him with lots of scratching opportunities which may help blunt his claws a bit (though kitten claws are very sharp, like needles! )

As well as several upright scratch posts placed around the home get him some cardboard scratch pads. The cheap ones are often the most popular. This kind of thing:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cooper-Pals-375x120x25-Milimetre-Cardboard/dp/B07VWLYNFV/ref=sr_1_5?crid=VP5HQM1S5RCO&dchild=1&keywords=cat+scratch+pad+cardboard&qid=1586955043&sprefix=cardboard+cat+scratch+pads+,aps,144&sr=8-5

i would put several of these in every room in different spots.

Another good toy is the Kong Kickeroo which you can get him to use instead of him bunny-kicking you. When he gets excited and goes for your hands or legs, slip the Kickeroo between his front paws.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Kong-Kickeroo-Basket-Random-color/dp/B01L1B6GUY/ref=sr_1_1?crid=1OX0X0LY8V8BD&dchild=1&keywords=kong+kickeroo+cat+toys&qid=1586955243&sprefix=king+kickeroo+,aps,137&sr=8-1

Or

https://www.amazon.co.uk/KONG-Kickeroo-Mouse-Cat-Toy/dp/B003ALOMZ0/ref=sr_1_4?crid=1OX0X0LY8V8BD&dchild=1&keywords=kong+kickeroo+cat+toys&qid=1586955277&sprefix=king+kickeroo+,aps,137&sr=8-4

If he grabs your hands in his claws or teeth, do not pull away, as he will think it is a game. Instead keep your hand very still and wait for him to let go of you. if he has his teeth in you, push your hand (the one he has hold of) gently against his mouth and he will let go.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Do you have thick gardening gloves? Or work gloves. They will give some protection until he gets more used to having his paws handled.


----------



## Aimee93 (Apr 14, 2020)

I have managed to trim his claws! This has made life so much easier as I can ignore when he scratches and give a toy, rather than pulling away!

He is also letting me touch him so much more! Really happy. I have ordered all the toys recommended. Thank you all for the advice.

He still wants to claw me a lot but amazing progress! Hopefully this is a stage we are going through and he will get the idea. My first cat so lots of learning for me.

Thank you all again. Aimee and Gus x


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Well done!
Please continue to post, let us know how you get on with Gus


----------



## Aimee93 (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi all, 
Gus has really lost his appetite. He’s eating a tiny bit, about 1/4 of what he would have eaten before. This is the second day of this. Am I being over worried if I call the vets tomorrow? Can kittens be a bit up and down like this? 
Thanks, Aimee


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Maybe Gus is teething? How old is he?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

chillminx said:


> Maybe Gus is teething? How old is he?


Good thought, I had a kitten that seemed very unwell and she needed painkiller & some hand feeding. She also needed more when she was spayed, but she delivered 2 litters of 6 with no fuss


----------



## Aimee93 (Apr 14, 2020)

He is 11 weeks now. Third day of hardly eating. Do they teethe this young? 

Thank you


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Aimee93 said:


> He is 11 weeks now. Third day of hardly eating. Do they teethe this young?
> Thank you


Kittens start losing their baby teeth around 9 weeks of age, their adult teeth are fully grown in at 5 to 6 months. Can you look in his mouth and see if his gums are inflamed at all?

As this is now the 3rd day of him hardly eating you should phone the vet first thing tomorrow. I think you should take the kitten to the vet.

My concern is that as kitty is hardly eating he will become dehydrated because he may not be compensating for lack of food by drinking enough water. Cats are not very good drinkers because they are designed by nature to get the fluids they need mostly in their wet food. A kitten of only 11 weeks who becomes dehydrated could become very poorly. I do think the vet needs to examine him to try and find out what is wrong with his appetite.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

How is Gus today @Aimee93? Did the vet see him?


----------



## Aimee93 (Apr 14, 2020)

Hiya, 
I called the vet and they are giving me a phone appointment tomorrow. They said it was non emergency - but I explained he has eaten hardly anything in four days! 

He seems himself and is bouncing about. I can see he looks skinnier. He is drinking. I’m going to push to get him seen as I know what he was like before - he would be jumping at me with excitement as I filled his food bowl up! I have no idea what’s up with him. Haven’t changed the food. 

Thanks for following us up!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Aimee93 - I hope the vet will see him. It is a worry if Gus is losing weight. Hopefully the vet can get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Aimee93 (Apr 14, 2020)

@chillminx Thank you. The vets just said as he is still eating a little every day to keep an eye and call back if it gets worse. All they can go is a phone chat until it's emergency and they said it isn't.

It's almost a week that he's eaten half a pack of wet food a day. When before he had 3 full packs and ate it as soon as I put it down. He had a real routine and now seems to have no appetite. He is going for a wee much more than before. He seems fine in himself, but obviously that doesn't mean something isn't going on.

Hopefully his appetite comes back soon.

Thank you! Aimee


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Aimee93 - do you have digital scales you can weigh him on every day and keep a record to show/tell the vet? If not you can order digital baby scales from ebay, cost around £20. 
They are excellent for weighing cats.

Regular weight checks are the best way to keep an eye on his health.


----------

